# www.gentoo.no?

## Emilo

Kommer ikke frem på www.gentoo.no da.

Noen som vet noe om årsaker?

Kan noen hjelpe meg med adresser så min portage kan laste ned fra Norge?

----------

## Luguber

Endre linja i /etc/make.conf som begynner med GENTOO_MIRRORS til den ser sånn ut.:

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.linux.no http://ftp.gentoo.no

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

(OBS! alt på en linje)

-Luguber

----------

## jodal

gentoo.no-DNSene har vært nede nå og da i det siste, pga tordenvær som har drept noen SDSL-modemkort på sentralen og nettverkskort.

www.gentoo.no skal fungere fint nå.

----------

